# Possible 1959 WF Golden Flyer??



## DennyDoes (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello, hopefully someone here can help me. I was looking at vintage bikes on Facebook Marketplace and found this. It was really cool looking and reasonably priced. So I bought it. The original owner was going into a home and I bought this from his son. Now that I own it, I'm trying to figure out what it is. To me it looks similar to the 1959 Golden Flyer with the frame, chain guard, bike rack, it even has a light golden/copper tone on the mudguards, chain guard. The fork decals are different, it has a strange dog ornament on the front and the seat is different. But the seat has a silvery/golden trim. It's missing the main decals, and headlamps. It would be awesome if someone could help me figure this out.

Thanks! -Denny


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 21, 2019)

I believe that stampings of MOS would be a 1960 frame; 1959 was MOR.  The four digits following MOS, like 2082, may reflect a model number, sometimes seen in ads.  Murray built bikes for Western Auto (among others) and referred to the style as “speed weight” and  a double twin 3-D frame.


----------



## DennyDoes (Sep 24, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I believe that stampings of MOS would be a 1960 frame; 1959 was MOR.  The four digits following MOS, like 2082, may reflect a model number, sometimes seen in ads.  Murray built bikes for Western Auto (among others) and referred to the style as “speed weight” and  a double twin 3-D frame.




Great, thanks! So in the ad I posted, the number under the back wheel would be the serial number. So I need to find an ad with that number.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 24, 2019)

DennyDoes said:


> Hello, hopefully someone here can help me. I was looking at vintage bikes on Facebook Marketplace and found this. It was really cool looking and reasonably priced. So I bought it. The original owner was going into a home and I bought this from his son. Now that I own it, I'm trying to figure out what it is. To me it looks similar to the 1959 Golden Flyer with the frame, chain guard, bike rack, it even has a light golden/copper tone on the mudguards, chain guard. The fork decals are different, it has a strange dog ornament on the front and the seat is different. But the seat has a silvery/golden trim. It's missing the main decals, and headlamps. It would be awesome if someone could help me figure this out.
> 
> Thanks! -Denny
> 
> ...



This is a Murray made bike. Looks to be a Flightliner or a standard Spaceliner bike. I have a chrome frame, But this is a different style frame than the one i have. Same springer front forks. Hope this helps. A really cooool old bike. Appears to be from the early to mid 60's. Thanks for sharing and Ride On. Razin.


----------

